# Unique packaging ideas



## qiaodigg (Feb 14, 2010)

I want to give out my handmade soap as Christmas gifts this year but want to come up with a fun way to package them. Ideas?


----------



## IanT (Feb 15, 2010)

Yup!!

Check this out:

http://www.smftutorials.com/soap_wrappi ... orial.html


----------



## oldragbagger (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice, Ian.  Thanks!!!


----------



## IanT (Feb 15, 2010)

no worries! 

Glad it could help you out!


----------



## madartist (Feb 15, 2010)

some are CP, some are MP. But all are inexpensive to do.


----------



## RoseMarie (Feb 17, 2010)

pretty!


----------



## qiaodigg (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------



## IanT (Feb 18, 2010)

I love how zen soaps does things ...


----------

